# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  ¿Como crear material?

## zacobillo

aaaaaaa

----------


## Marvel

Pues se te ocurre dándole vueltas al coco, estando inspirado sin más, o de repente al ver un experimento de ciencias, buscando un efecto concreto, tratando de mejorar otro...
Usa la imaginación.

Hace tiempo hice un post para trabajar eso.
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f35/jueg...rias-con-esto/

----------


## b12jose

Primero con estudio y conocimiento... luego inspiración... pero como decía Picaso: "Cuando llegue la inspiración, que me encuentre trabajando."

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Primero con estudio y conocimiento... luego inspiración... pero como decía Picaso: "Cuando llegue la inspiración, que me encuentre trabajando."


Creo que este comentario es bastante acertado. Una de las primeras cosas a tener en cuenta para crear es tener bastantes conocimientos y haber profundizado mucho en el terreno donde quieras trabajar. Luego ya te irán llegando las ideas puesto que tienes bastantes herramientas para que estas fluyan por si solas. No tienes que preocuparte y ni esforzarte para que te llegue nada,creeme que cuando te tenga que llegar algo te llegará.Pero eso si, mientras más trabajes y estudies,más y mejores serán esas ideas.
Luego te encontrarás de que te vendrá algo que creas que es original y poco después descubrirás que se inventó hace siglos.Pero quien sabe, en una de esas puedes dar con algo genial. 
Como anécdota,una vez me vino a la mente la construcción de un gimmick para la desaparición de una carta muy visual.Creí haber descubierto el fuego cuando me di cuenta poco tiempo después que Henry Evans ya llevaba tiempo con esa idea en el mercado.Eso si,mi sistema es muy diferente al suyo,tal vez algún día me ponga manos a la obra...

Saludos!

----------


## elmoronta

Cuantos más conocimientos de técnicas tengas, más fácil te será inventar algo para darle una salida a alguna técnica que no te convenza. Cuantos más conocimientos sobre gimmicks tengas, más ideas brillantes se te vendrán a la mente. 
Problema, si tienes ideas, pero no conocimientos mal vamos, ya que no las podrás explayar. Cuanto más sepas sobre diferentes temas te será más fácil desde que se te vengan ideas hasta desarrollarlas.
Ten en cuenta que os que inventan cosas suele ser gente que lleva muchísimo tiempo en la magia, y que han trabajado mucho para llegar donde están
Un saludo!

----------


## elmoronta

repetido

----------


## antonio29

Primero yo pensaria en que eres un espectador y quieres ver algo impresionante, despues vas probando formas de hacerlo y por ultimo las mejoras

----------


## sujetom

Mi método creativo: Piensa en lo que quieres hacer y luego busca la manera de cómo hacerlo. Otra cosa que hago es tener un algo para hacer un efecto y a partir de el crear alguno (inpisado por Marvel (el forero) y Wizard Wars.

El método creativo de un compañero y amigo: juguetea con cosas que en cierto momento pasará algo mágico con ello.

Más o menos explicados, claro está que es importante tener conocimientos a tope, pero poco a poco (que yo tampoco sé mucho).

----------


## magorod

Por mi trabajo utilizo el metdo scamper. Aqui dejo un enlace 
http://sanchezjl.blogspot.com.es/201...a-scamper.html

En internet como imaginais hay infinidad de ejemplos de aplicacion.

----------


## magorod

Por mi trabajo utilizo el metdo scamper. Aqui dejo un enlace 
http://sanchezjl.blogspot.com.es/201...a-scamper.html

En internet como imaginais hay infinidad de ejemplos de aplicacion.

----------

